# Review: 158 Ride Berzerker JBlauvelt Pro Model 2012



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Really interested at this board for next year (wanted to try camber b/ween feet and rocker out hybrid). Hopefully Ride will do some 2012 demos soon at Whistler. How stiff is the board? and do you know what sizes they'll be offering?


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

It is stiff but playful - it seems like a paradox but that was my experience on it. Another way to look at it is to compare its stiffness to other Ride boards - its stiffer than the DH and a bit less stiff than the Arcade UL (Arcade is the new name for the Society UL) 

In terms of sizes, I only glanced at Ride's 2012 dealers book and saw about 5 lenghts for non-wide, 158 and 160 or 161 being two of those (there is at least one that is shorter than 158), and 3 lengths in the wides starting at 159W. Sorry, I didn't pay attention to the other sizes because I was only looking at which one I'll be buying next year 

PS. I'll try to get my hands on the 2012 Capita BSOD today (it is always out) - I really wanted to compare that to the Blauvelt board because they both have camber between feet and rocker out.


----------

